# Anyone used this "Xylo Sweet"?



## love2eat (Jun 12, 2006)

Does anyone know how to best cook with this Xylitol Sweetener?






I am currently using Splenda for sugar substitute. I recently bought Xylo Sweet. It claims "reducing the development of dental caries" on the company's website. When I used it in drinks, it gave me digestion problems.
Also, I need a lot of it to make it sweet. 

I don't know if this is just me or it happens to you, too.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 12, 2006)

Have you tried Stevia?  This is a type of natural sweetner, made from extract of a certain plant and there is no undesirable side effect from taking it.  It is commonly used in South America but in EU it is not allowed to market this product as a food item.  (pressure from the sugar/other artificial sweetner manufacturers)  We bought it as a "dental care product".  The brown version has a slight aftertaste but white one is great, it is so intense it only takes a tiny amount.  Worth checking into.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 12, 2006)

Try THIS one!

Domino Sugar has just come out with ITS own brand of low-cal sweetener as well. It's called Pure D'Lite and it uses a blend of pure sugar along with
0-calorie sweeteners.

I just bought some of it yesterday, but I haven't tried it yet. Visit http://www.dominosugar.com to find out more.


~Corey123.


----------



## love2eat (Jun 21, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Have you tried Stevia?


 
THanks for your info. Yes, this is worth looking into.


----------



## love2eat (Jun 21, 2006)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Try THIS one!
> 
> Domino Sugar has just come out with ITS own brand of low-cal sweetener as well. It's called Pure D'Lite and it uses a blend of pure sugar along with
> 0-calorie sweeteners.
> ...


 
Lovely, I'll look into getting one of these. I am very interested to buy brown sugar for baking.

Thanks Corey!


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 22, 2006)

I believe that there is a low-cal brown sugar as well.


~Corey123.


----------



## texas64 (Sep 23, 2007)

*xylo sweet*

hi
well i use xylo sweet and i like it,it does give you digest problems,but not every one gets it,have you ever tryed stevia?its a sweetner and its made of plants,but it has a very strong aftertaste,and its not good for baking ore cooking
ela


----------



## Green Lady (Sep 23, 2007)

I have some xylitol in small packets and have found that it takes a few packets to sweeten a beverage.  However, I do enjoy the stevia packets I found at Trader Joe's.  I packet does the trick.  I don't believe I have ever baked with stevia, but there is a cookbook out there that tells how to do it.


----------

